# Social workers through Exprss Entry-Thread for Successfull,Present &Future applicants



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Social workers through Exprss Entry-Thread for Successfull,Present &Future applicants*

Hi Friends I am starting this thread for Social workers who have migrated to canada or will be applying through Exprss Entry as SOCIAL WORKERS.

I am a Masters in Social Work from India and working as part time social worker in India.


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I read official express entry information and found that part time work experience can also be considered and just few days ago took a job as social worker in India. 
I did my Graduation in General subjects but later did My Masters in Social work. 
As I am am working in Security management and earning a good amount to support my family, I can't quit my full time job and join social work as a fresher. 
I am 30 and planning to apply after 24 months of experience as part time social worker. 

I hope that Social work stays in Demanded occupation list after 24 months also. I am sacrificing my weekends for this. 

I will migrate as Social work but will decide after whether to continue in Social work or take other available jobs. 

I am eager to know weather part time rule applies for social work. In express entry guidelines this rule is there for all NOC 0,A or B skills. Social work is in A. 

Also kind help from any person who migrated as social worker.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not sure how you will manage in SW, it'll take more than part time work and then your qualifications need to be assessed. Good luck.


----------

